# Dave Palumbo's contest prep cycle



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2010)

*






Dave Palumbo's contest prep cycle*

This was posted by Dave Palumbo on Rxmuscle.com - Dave at your peak what was your cycle like



> TESTOSTERONE:  1200mg per week
> DECA:  600mg per week
> PARABOLIN 76mg amp 3x per week
> WINSTROL 50mg every other day
> ...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 25, 2010)

Dear members,we sale almost all this products!

best-regards

wp


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

i like this cycle!
when new BD come out,i will do all cycle with BD if wp will have all on stock..if summer will not gone when they got BD..


----------



## quark (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of gear... wonder what his caloric intake was?


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 26, 2010)

diet for this cycle need to be nice and smart!
i see somewhere some his good diet


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2010)

I would barely call that a lot of gear, supposed second hand has Craig Titus doing 5.5 grams total a week. What Dave is doing is lower than many NPC guys, and some people on the message boards who don't look a thing like Dave.

I wouldn't call that a lot at all, hell no.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

I would put my money on that being just a little bit less then what he actually takes.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> I would put my money on that being just a little bit less then what he actually takes.


 LOL, yes. I do not think he was practicing full disclosure...


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 29, 2010)

how this dave all year so low body fat % guys?


----------



## weldingman (Apr 29, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> how this dave all year so low body fat % guys?


 
Man speak fucking english, aren't u from the goddamn UK, then speak fucking normal already.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 29, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> I would put my money on that being just a little bit less then what he actually takes.


 
very true dragline.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 29, 2010)

That poor fellow wont live to see 40 years old, lmao. well guess u have to take all that shit to be a bodybuilder in the pro's fuck that, well i guess its like that in powerlifiting guys will take and take shit to try to beat there record or someone elses. I have to chill atleast once every 2 years, *lmao*


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Man speak fucking english, aren't u from the goddamn UK, then speak fucking normal already.


 

   . . .


----------



## Flathead (Apr 29, 2010)

dragon_md said:


> i would put my money on that being just a little bit less then what he actually takes.


 



agreed


----------

